# Xbox Live Gamertag Thread



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi all...

A candidate for "sticky" maybe?

Just interesting in compiling a list of TTOC / ******** Xbox Gamertags - might be useful if people want to play against "friends", and particularly useful when the new LIVE2 implementation goes in, and things like "clans" etc become possible... 

So if you could add your Gamertag to this list, and a quick note of what games you like to play on "Live"...

To start the ball rolling..

Gamertag: ZedHed
Games Played: TOCA2, Rainbow 6, Links 2004, Full Spectrum Warrior


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Gamertag: Snaxo
Currently playing: Counter-Strike (just can't get the disc out of the system!)
Other live titles owned: Ghost Recon, PGR2, Top Spin, Return to Castle Wolfenstein


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Old post i know but with a few more people getting an XBOX 360, I thought it would be worth ressurecting it, as Jampott said nearly 2 years ago  maybe it could be made 'sticky'

I joined XBOX live last night

My tag is *fattb*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Definately - please can a mod make this one sticky for a bit?

I'm still "Zedhed" and play (Xbox360) PGR3, NFSMW, Tiger Woods, Madden06, Fifa06, PD0

(erm, I think I bought too many games!)

I definately want to play some Tiger Woods online, as that's where the majority of the "Achievements" are gained.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> Definately - please can a mod make this one sticky for a bit?
> 
> I'm still "Zedhed" and play (Xbox360) PGR3, NFSMW, Tiger Woods, Madden06, Fifa06, PD0
> 
> ...


Don't bother with Tim, he never answers your messages!!!  :lol: :wink:

Anyway, my gamertag is garfies, games played, Tiger Woods, NFS, PGR3, Call of Duty 2, Fifa RTFWC, PDZ, more to come.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I've only got PGR3, Kameo, and COD2 (yesterday)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

:lol: Hardly woth making sticky with 5 replies in 6 months.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Definately - please can a mod make this one sticky for a bit?
> ...


I've NEVER had a message from you. I see you pop-up as "online", but a quick check on my messages folder... and NOTHING.

Lisa's boys have sent me typed messages, so I guess its working OK. But I never get a request to play (when I'm in front of the Xbox) from you!


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

r1 said:


> :lol: Hardly woth making sticky with 5 replies in 6 months.


18


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jampott said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Calm down Tim, it's only a windup!!

Let's see tonight, you playing??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


Might be able to squeeze a game of Tiger Woods, but 'er indoors is on her way for the weekend, and she will probably not want to sit and watch me playing Xbox...

Mon -> Thur is normally the best time to get me.

Although, having said that, I'm hopefully upgrading the HD in my Sky+ box tonight, so if I wreck that, the telly won't be much good for anything other than Xbox


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's hoping you wreck the Sky+ box then!!! :twisted: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Redvers40

PDZ
PGR3
Quake 4


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I spent most of post Christmas and NY suffering XBOX games without complaining.

The line is now drawn.

Spending quality time with me
__________________________________

Playing on the Xbox

Cross it at your own risk.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I spent most of post Christmas and NY suffering XBOX games without complaining.


So did I... :lol:  :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Tim surely not wile Lisa was with you :roll: Never go on pc or consoles while your with the missus..........Ever.......It'll end in tears....Esp when she grabs your brains and grips tightly while she twists


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> > I spent most of post Christmas and NY suffering XBOX games without complaining.
> 
> 
> So did I... :lol:  :-*


ONLY because you had to just watch the boys playand not play every game yourself!!!

So you now know how tedious it is.

Risk it if you dare. I'll be driving back home again.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

No need for a who wears the trousers thread then :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

If Tim isnt allowed to play with his Xbox i can just imagine him doing the hinting huffs and puffs and the annoying tapping of fingers until you give in just to get some peace


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> If Tim isnt allowed to play with his Xbox i can just imagine him doing the hinting huffs and puffs and the annoying tapping of fingers until you give in just to get some peace


In fairness, I don't play when she's around. We've better stuff to do 

But over Xmas and NY, her boys hogged it from 6am til early evening...


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > If Tim isnt allowed to play with his Xbox i can just imagine him doing the hinting huffs and puffs and the annoying tapping of fingers until you give in just to get some peace
> ...


I'm just playing Tim.....I know you arnt inconsiderate 

Bet you was getting hacked off with the boys hogging it to themselves though :wink: :wink:


----------



## timsouthee043 (Oct 12, 2021)

Gamertag: Rukheppy
I play Gears of War, Halo 3 or GTAIV when I have the time.


----------

